# Connected to internet but browsers not working.



## kid41212003 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm trying to fix a HP laptop for a friend.

IM's working fine, and Windows can update itself, but IE and FF refused to work (The pages can not be displayed).

I have tried uninstall all networking devices, reset winsock catalog, but still no luck.

I tried nslookup and pinging in cmd, and both of them worked just fine, so it's not the DNS problem.

I triple-check all the proxies setting and it's NOT using any proxies.

I tested on 3 modems, with 2 different ISP providers and the results are the same.

I ran Malwarebyte and it didn't detect anything.

Any suggestions? I have no ideas what else to do .


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 28, 2010)

Is the "Work Offline" box checked under File in FF/IE?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## 933k (Mar 28, 2010)

have you emptied the cache?

maybe run ccleaner


----------



## PowderedSugar (Mar 28, 2010)

you could try dial-a-fix.  Or check the firewall settings on the pc or router.  Port 80 might be blocked for some reason.


----------



## IggSter (Mar 28, 2010)

Has the laptop ever had any norton products installed?

If so there is a very frequent issue where norton will block any browser traffic (this includes iTunes, Steam etc) but any DOS commands would work fine (ping, nslookup, ipconfig etc)

The fix is to download the latest norton removal tool and run it to clear out all the norton DLLs and drivers)


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 28, 2010)

933k said:


> have you emptied the cache?
> 
> maybe run ccleaner



Done.



PowderedSugar said:


> you could try dial-a-fix.  Or check the firewall settings on the pc or router.  Port 80 might be blocked for some reason.



Already tried different routers, other computers still work though.



IggSter said:


> Has the laptop ever had any norton products installed?
> 
> If so there is a very frequent issue where norton will block any browser traffic (this includes iTunes, Steam etc) but any DOS commands would work fine (ping, nslookup, ipconfig etc)
> 
> The fix is to download the latest norton removal tool and run it to clear out all the norton DLLs and drivers)



This maybe the problem, I will try this right now.


----------



## dustyshiv (Mar 28, 2010)

Try putting your ISPs DNS addresses (Primary and Alternate) in the TCP/IP properties of your LAN connection.

Lets know how it goes!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 28, 2010)

Using the Norton Removal fixed the problem. Man, you saved my life! Thanks!


----------

